# Maybe the first plow tonight???!!!



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, we are finally getting some snow!! Had 2 saltings already, but now plows yet. Good ol lake effect snow for the next several days, lake effect snow advisories and warning are posted, depending on where you are, could see over a foot!!!
Snowing good right now.....


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice have fun and good luck.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

indeed enjoy it and pay attention

and no matter what they say... don't, DON't pee into the wind.


----------

